# When it's right...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I share my images with a group of about 30 family and friends. This image from the Wednesday trip with Cutter and Fishphoto has received an incredible response.

Most of you have figured out I'm long-winded. Here's a little story. I wadefish. I get sick on boats frequently but I love to fish so I wade. Fishing has its components - luck, skill, time on the water and equipment. I have always thought that by learning as much as a could about fishing, having decent equipment and spending time on the water the luck would come. It has in the past and hopefully will continue to due so.

This shot is no different. I have decent equipment. I have spent time at the park and worked on approaching wildlife that is easily spooked. I read photographic technique regulary and constantly refer to my camera manual because it knows things I don't.

Shortly before this shot was taken the three of us reached a literal "fork in the road". To the left was the area where you've seen my sunsets and moonscapes. To the right unvisited territory. We chose the road less traveled and were rewarded with some incredible opportunities in terms of subject and warm, saturating light. We made a good decision, but we were lucky. 

The blue in the background is the reflection of that blue Texas sky on the water. The Yellow-crowned Night Heron, the Big Man and I all did our parts on this one. It's also nice to have some new friends that know the story. I think it's worthy of a few paragraphs and it's own thread. I hope you agree.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Yep, that's a real beauty, Rusty. Thanks for the story too. It's like the old saying goes: "The harder I work, the luckier I get".


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Incredible detail ... very nice, Rusty.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wow*

I like the story Rusty, it makes the picture even more special. One of these days, I hope to be able to take pictures half as good as yours, and have the "eye" you have. I like the way you capture the light, reflections, flora and fauna as well as your subjects, and sometimes they are your subjects. (I haven't been brave enough yet to try anything but auto on my camera.) Thank you so much for sharing your images, they are an inspiration.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Louis Pasteur said:


> Chance favors the prepared mind.





Buliwyf said:


> Luck often enough will save a man, if his courage hold.




Okay, so the second one may not fit but I love the movie.

Preparation is the key to success, as you explained. Sometimes I happen upon a good shot, but those who regularly capture them are prepared and have the tools.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Let me just PET it....WOW


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree with everything written here. We had an absolutely wonderful day and I know we all came back with some wonderful images. Cutter hasn't had time to post his, but judging by his other stuff, I know it is going to be great.

Our trip to BBSP was a lot like a fishing trip to me. You set out with hopes of returning with something great, but ultimately, the chance to be outdoors is always the best part of going - regardless of what you capture on film (or disk).

We were definately lucky this week, but it would have been a great trip even if we weren't. The time outdoors away from work, phones, tv, radio, etc. is better than any picture. It gets better when you have friends, new or old, to learn from and share the experience with.

Being able to share those "lucky" pictures with friends and family is icing on the cake. 
Wow, I'm getting all philisophical and I haven't even had a drink! Wait a minute - it's FRIDAY...........


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Well said, well seen and well prepared Rusty. You've posted some incredible photography work since I've been visiting this particular forum on 2coolfishing. You now have three images that will always be ingrained (in my mind) as Russell Brown images and amazingly, all are from Brazos Bend State Park. Your bull frog shot, the open mouthed gator and this Yellow-crowned Night Heron. Can't wait for some more.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Stunning pic....the blue background is awsome!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

awesome pic... can i hire you for my wedding?? jk.. ;-)


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Beautiful, picture perfect! I want to go to.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks to all of you...*

for the kind words. I've made it clear hear how much I appreciate them. I like the quote about the "prepared mind". He sure said it alot more concisely than I did.

Among other notables on Wednesday was that we had Minolta, Canon and Nikon all represented. I'm sure there's room for a Pentax Shed. This get together was alot of fun and sucessful. Certainly worth another shot. Guys, sorry about the long walk out. One of the parking lots was closed for construction. We can do better on that.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice, sure appreciate you sharing the stories behind the shots.


----------



## james_1960 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rusty and all who love BBSP! The construction that you mentioned was stared the Monday following Easter and will continue for 105 days excluding holidays and weather days. We are getting a great improvement to the roads, parking areas, and campsites. Please be patient untill the improvements are completed. I expect that it will make all of our visits there just a little more enjoyable.


James


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Rusty, keep this up and you are going to get good at it! JK, WOW


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Saw this in someone's signature line today on the Blue Water board and thought it fits as well.



> _"Luck is what happens when preparation meets opportunity" -_Darrell K. Royal


----------

